# Showing



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Depends.... 

Showing a dog and actually winning/finishing a Championship are 2 entirely different things.

You and your breeder probably have talked about your expectations and the good and the not so great of your pup.

HOPEFULLY, your breeder actually has AKC Champions and understands what a show pup really is/qualities a show pup needs to have. You will get much more guidance from a breeder with REAL experience vs a breeder who places show pups who might get shown...but never achieve Championships....

Then again, just the experience can be rewarding although frankly it is a huge commitment to not be serious about finishing a Championship.

Also, when someone says "show", I think AKC competition, and some do not go that route, choosing instead other venues for a variety of reasons.

I've managed some nice accomplishments with my NOLA Standards reds and apricots (and black) as an Owner Handler BUT I have an AMAZING MENTOR who trained me to train my poodles so the AKC CHs and the AKC GR Chs could happen. You have to have a great dog, but you need more than that.

That is a DO ( A mentor)

Also, respect the Handlers. They are professionals and with poodles especially, their presentation is an art. (another DO).

Best wishes to you.

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Wry grin we wanted a conformation champion but I think my brownie has other ideas... I don't think he will do well except for training me in how to keep a show coat... I have gotten some umm not nice remarks about his tail from folks who are big on showing AKC....


phoenix 1-14-2014 2-14-09 PM by spindledreams, on Flickr


----------



## calarche (May 6, 2013)

NOLA Standards said:


> Depends....
> 
> Showing a dog and actually winning/finishing a Championship are 2 entirely different things.
> 
> ...


Tabatha,

The breeder is amazing and has several Champions. She has owner handled and used a handler. She has given me a lot of pointers and do/dont do scenarios. I'm also cognizant of the fact that the are many here who also have a wealth of knowledge and am just seeking some other tips or tricks. Thanks for responding! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## calarche (May 6, 2013)

spindledreams said:


> Wry grin we wanted a conformation champion but I think my brownie has other ideas... I don't think he will do well except for training me in how to keep a show coat... I have gotten some umm not nice remarks about his tail from folks who are big on showing AKC....
> 
> 
> phoenix 1-14-2014 2-14-09 PM by spindledreams, on Flickr


Good for you for making a commitment to your boy! He's adorable. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

I loves my monkey doodle, his personality is a unique as his appearance. I am looking forward to seeing him in some fun clips later in his life for now he has to play like he is a show dog for a few more months.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Carlarche,

Sounds like you have great guidance. 

Enjoy the journey!


Tabatha
NOLA Standards

PS Spindledream, your brownie is a cutie! And rather a little squirrelie of a tail than one that never makes it to the "upright position'! The curse of reds and apricots!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you Tabatha for the kind words about my boy and his tail set. 
The locals that have seen his photos latch on to his tail carriage and never seem to realize how nice his tail set really is. Posing for the judge I can hold it up but the moment I move it is going to to back down and there is really nothing anyone can do about it. We just accept his unique appearance and he will be doing performance when he is old enough for agility etc.


----------

